# sea food gumbo recipe ????



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

in desperate need for gumbo recipe...

Thanks,
RL


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Give me a call. 281-830-4904.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Please post it up!!!


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

OK, I was tring to be lazy.

It's a 2 beer roux.
Roux= 1cup flour & 3/4 cup oil

1 cup bell pepper 
1 cup celery
2 cup oinion
1tsp salt
1tsp cayenne
5 bay leaves
1 tbsp "Old Bay"
6 gumbo crabs (cleaned)
2lbs medium shrimp (cleaned)
10oz crab meat (dark or claw meat)
12oz crawfish tails (meat only)
1tbsp fresh parsley
1tbsp chopped green onions.

Clean shrimp the night before if possible and season with Old Bay generously and place in a ziplock bag and refrigerate over night.

Combine your flour and oil in cast iron skillet and stir over medium heat with a flat wooden spoon for about 30-35 minutes, until it is a little darker than peanut butter. Add bell pepper, onion, and celery (trinity) and seasonings to the roux and cook for about 10 minutes. Then add water and crabs and bring to a boil. Then reduce heat and simmer for 1 1/2 hrs. Add shrimp, crab meat, and crawfish and cook for another 20 minutes. Add parlsey and green onions and serve over rice.

On the side: crackers, Louisiana Hot Sauce, file'

Well, I hope you like it. All I ask is you let me know how it turned out (good or bad). I always tell people when I serve it at parties, that it might be the worst stuff they have ever eaten and we might just all go to McDonalds!!!


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Slimp might slap me for this, but if you don't want to go through the trouble of making the roux, go to Krogers and buy a jar of Carey's (?sp.) Roux. I know many a ****-a** that hasn't made roux since grocery stores started carrying Carey's. It's good stuff. I made a pot of gumbo with it last night.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Your right clouser. I just use that as an excuse to drink 2 beers!!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Slimp, we must have the same momma or close to it. Yours is indeed a great recipe, for seafood soup that is. Add a little okra and you are there. By definition okra is gumbo and gumbo is okra.

*Gumbo*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 
A bowl of shrimp gumbo

*Gumbo* is a spicy, hearty stew or soup, found typically on the Gulf of Mexico in the United States, and very common in Louisiana and the Lowcountry around Charleston, South Carolina. It is eaten year round, but is usually found during the colder months. This is due to the extended cooking time required, as a large pot full of simmering liquid will heat up the surrounding area.

The dish named gumbo usually consists of two components, rice and broth, and is usually made in large batches. Left-over broth is frozen for later use. Rice is made fresh daily. The rice is prepared separately from the broth, and the two are mixed only in the serving bowl.

The gumbo broth can contain seafood (typically crab and shrimp from the Gulf of Mexico or crawfish), fowl (usually duck, quail, chicken), and other meats, used as seasoning (smoked or fresh sausage, tasso (Cajun smoked pork), Cajun-style andouille (smoked sausage), and other smoked or preserved meats). A traditional lenten variety called _gumbo z'herbes_ (from the French _gumbo aux herbes_), essentially a gumbo of smothered greens thickened with roux, also exists. The one essential ingredient of the dish is okra, as the name _gumbo_ is derived from a West African word for okra.

My wife makes me pick out her okra, and she wants beans in her chili. -T


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Picks out the Okra?.........well thats just not right:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mine is basically the same as Slimp's but with okra, andouille and chicken stock instead of water. Just ate the last of it out of the freezer for dinner last night. I have been making the roux in the microwave... faster and you can get it very dark without burning it.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Haute Pursuit, 

Please give instruction on microwave roux. Plllllleeeeaaaaaaaase. 
Yakfishin


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Chicken stock instead of water really adds to the taste. It's the only way I make mine. I have to cook okra on the side because my wife and kids don't like it, but I love it!


Haute Pursuit said:


> Mine is basically the same as Slimp's but with okra, andouille and chicken stock instead of water. Just ate the last of it out of the freezer for dinner last night. I have been making the roux in the microwave... faster and you can get it very dark without burning it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

yakfishin said:


> Haute Pursuit,
> 
> Please give instruction on microwave roux. Plllllleeeeaaaaaaaase.
> Yakfishin


Use a thick glass or Pyrex type bowl and add 1 cup flour and 2/3 cup oil. Whisk to blend and get any lumps out. Microwave on high for 6 minutes and stir... it will be darker looking underneath all the little bubbles. Continue to microwave for 2 to 3 minutes until it is the color you desire. You cannot burn it... you can make it as dark as hershey's syrup if you want. Just watch out about what container you use to make it in... it gets very hot!


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

2 cups each chopped onion, bell pepper, celery
1tsp each red, white, black pepper, thyme
1/2 tsp oregino
2 bay leaves
4 cloves garlic
Tabasco
1 stick butter
1 can chopped tomatoes (or 4 fresh)
salt to taste
About a cup of dark roux (I use the store bought stuff)

2# medium shrimp heads on, the more fat the better
1 pint oysters
1# crab meat (Jump or fingers)

1/2 to 1# andouille sausage (optional) or Chappel Hill Pork and Venison
Okra (Optional)

Cover shrimp heads, shells and vegetable trimmings (omitt bell peppers) with water and simmer about and hour. Be carefull not to boil over, that fat that comes to the top and foams up is important.

Cook down veggies in butter until onions clear, add garlic, seasonings and tobasco (careful). Mixture will stick, keep cooking on high and scraping bottom of pan. Add tomatoes (If you are using okra, cook down with the tomatoes before adding, this cuts down on the slime). 

Add roux, keep cooking on high. It's a little scarry because this stuff is hot, be carful they dont call it Cajun Napalm for nothing. Just when you think if you wait one more second this stuff is ruined add a cup of stock, scrape the bottom of the pan well, add remaining stock, simmer for 1/2 hour. Add sausage, simmer for 15 min (not to long, you dont want to let to much of the fat out of the sausage).

At this point the base is finished. It can be made a day in advance, or can be frozen.

To serve:

Bring back to a light boil, add shrimp and oysters, bring back to low boil, remove from heat and cover. Shrimp should be done in a couple of minutes.

Serve in large flat bottom bowel over rice, sprinkle crab meat over top and garnish with chopped green onion. Put some Gumbo Fillet on the table for those purists out there.



Bueno Suerte

(That's ****** for good luck)


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Any of Paul Prudhome's seafood gumbo recipes get my vote, but they are time consuming. The shrimp bisque is excellent also, actually everthing I have ever made out of his cookbook would make me look like him if I ate it every day.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Haute Pursuit,
Thanks, I will try it this weekend I hope.


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Ummm...Anyone from Cajun Country (SWLA) knows that Gumbo does not have to include okra to be a gumbo. In fact, most Gumbos in that part of the state never have, nor ever will contain okra. I was raised that if it was a file' gumbo, it never had okra, and if it was an okra gumbo, it never had file'. Pretty much a standard deal...kinda like beans or no beans in chili.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

I second the okra comment, chicken/sauage gumbo does not have okra in it and most shrimp gumbos do not have okra, but if you like okra put it in.

*Without a doubt the most important thing in the Gumbo is the roux*, if the roux is burned or not the "right" color (medium to dark brown) the Gumbo will not taste good. If you do not cook alot, making a good roux is difficult, so I would suggest Cary's roux as an alternative. I have used it in the past and think it is pretty good roux and it makes the process much easier.

Once you get the roux correct the rest is easy you just add the ingredients, onion, bell peper, celery, garlic, black pepper, cayenne/red pepper, hot sauce, fresh parsley, green onion, sausage (I ussually brown in another pan to cut down on the grease) seafood at the end. I also put fresh fish fillets (if available) in the seafood gumbo, cheaper than lump crab meat, and just as tasty. Also, do not forget to add oysters.

Regards,

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yep, I agree... file' gumbo should not contain okra. Both are pretty durn good if done right.


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

I gotta tell ya that the micro-roux works great. Have been doing that since the 80's (seriously) when in a pinch for time and need a quick roux. I think it makes a better gravy than the bottled roux...they always seem a little pasty to me. Plus you have complete control over the fat/flour ratio and flavor (bacon grease, evoo,butter, etc) not as with the bottled roux.

The best advice I could give anyone about a roux in gumbo is to NEVER add hot roux to hot stock/water/liquid. Basically, when doing the micro-roux, add the scalding hot roux to your trinity in the magna-lite, stir well to incorporate on a simmer, then add room temp or cooler liquids to the roux mixture a little at a time, turning up the heat a little, until fully absorbed by the gluten of the flour and thickened to your liking. Remember, as it cooks down, it will thicken more.

If you add hot liquid to hot roux, it will break...meaning the fat and gluten of the roux will seperate from the liquid and you will have little "lumps" of roux floating around your gumbo.

It is not quite as big of a deal when making a thick brown gravy, but with a thin gumbo, you will see the gumbo break if you dont follow my lead. Trust me on this one...it's a deal breaker.


----------

